
Ask HN: How to recognise parametric drawings? - azeirah
Hey, something I&#x27;ve always wondered, how does an application like Ken Perlin&#x27;s chalktalk do its gesture recognition?<p>You can see what I mean here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;127447653<p>I somewhat understand how to classify a crude square drawing as a &quot;square&quot; gesture. What I don&#x27;t understand, is how do you classify a small crude square drawing as a &quot;square(5)&quot;, a larger one as &quot;square(50)&quot; and all the other square-sizes in between.<p>Do you know how something like this could be done?
======
randometc
Here is the most accessible implementation I've seen
[https://depts.washington.edu/aimgroup/proj/dollar/](https://depts.washington.edu/aimgroup/proj/dollar/)
with tons of references and existing implementations.

